# Dungeon Siege 1 spielzeit



## Flo0 (19. September 2005)

Hi Leute, wie lang braucht man denn, um Dungeon Siege *1* durchzuspielen?


----------



## Worrel (19. September 2005)

Hmm.. schätze mal 30+ Stunden, wenn man sich noch an die Wege und Quests erinnert, 20 ...?


----------



## addi81 (19. September 2005)

Worrel am 19.09.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich noch an die Wege und Quests erinnert, 20 ...?


Erinnern? Bei den meisten Quests merkt man ja nichtmal das man sie auf hat, geschweige denn das man sie erledigt hat


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (19. September 2005)

Worrel am 19.09.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. schätze mal 30+ Stunden, wenn man sich noch an die Wege und Quests erinnert, 20 ...?


An Wege und Quests braucht man sich da nicht zu erinnern, erstere haben keine echten Abzweigungen und letztere erledigen sich bei abschreiten von ersteren quasi von selbst^^
Ich hab beim ersten Durchspielen auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad etwa 22 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## KONNAITN (19. September 2005)

DJ_of_Borg am 19.09.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 19.09.2005 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lasse mir bei RPGs normalerweise zwar immer etwas mehr Zeit (dort noch ne Runde leveln, hier noch rumschnüffeln etc.), aber bei Dungeon Siege geht das ja gar nicht. Bei mir waren's deshalb wohl auch nur ca. 20 Stunden.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (19. September 2005)

Einzelspieler: 25-30 Stunden
Mehrspieler: Praktisch 50 Stunden (vorausgesetzt das Spiel gefällt einem), dann hat man es aber noch nicht durch, das hat bisher _legal_ noch keiner geschafft (das höchste legal mir bekannte ist 139 von maximal 150)


----------

